# Halfords do Valeting?



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I did a forum search and couldnt find anything on this.

I was dropped a message feom a fellow DW member earlier with this:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...d=245348&cm_re=Category+Pages-_-CARCLEAN-_-R1

It appears Halfords do Valeting and "detailing"... The reason i say it with scepticism is what you are offered for the price!

Also if you read the description i think they may be a little optermistic with their claims? Or am i completely wrong???

Any thoughts?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

god help anyone who goes there the place is a joke service wise sale guess there ok but anything to with there fitting bays and imo there rubbish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think they have a contract in place with a local firm rather then using their own staff?!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I would think they have a contract in place with a local firm rather then using their own staff?!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


This is the bit where i nearly wet myself:

"The top level Autoglym Valet incorporates the Autoglym Protection System for a truly professional finish. Complete with a unique five year guarantee"

Really???


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I would think they have a contract in place with a local firm rather then using their own staff?!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


they tried that with car radio installations and that turned into a huge pile of dog poo


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

They are shizzle. I had to rectify one after the franchise set up made a right pig's ear of my clients car.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Halfords jumping the shark, I think.

Must see the Terms and Conditions of this unique five year guarantee.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Seems a fair bit of a price for a clean on a car, good luck to them.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

You can't always knock Halfords you know  I think most of us have experienced them in more than one way, and I know what to expect from them.

If I can't arsed to cut myself up trying to change the lightbulb in a Ford Galaxy/Seat Alhambra/VW Sharan, it's going straight to Halfords for a fixed price £5 a bulb fee. It's also great to be able to stand there and watch their heads fry as they realise what they just let themselves in for 

Halfords is set pricing. Set priced detailing? Struggle to make that work and keep quality surely? At the same time, they must have some sort of contract with AG, as they are trading using the AG branding, and if they do a poor job, doesn't that bring AG into disrepute?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Edstrung said:


> You can't always knock Halfords you know  I think most of us have experienced them in more than one way, and I know what to expect from them.


Dnt get me wrong Ed, im not knocking them. What I am knocking is their charges for what is essentially a valet! And knowing that you can get an enhancement detail for well under this price is what gets me!


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

I Personally Wouldn't Let Halfords Clean my Wheelie Bin


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

£95 to get you seats shampoo's on a fiesta :doublesho and £50 for what seems to be a mini valet, who are they trying to kid. they should be wearing a mask with those prices


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

£50 for essentially a quick wash & vac? Put it this way, I asked one of their staff about their 'bodyshop services' and he said "We contract an outside firm from coventry but tbh they're total ****e and they're overpriced, they may come down, say it's raining and wont do the job but still charge you for the job and accommodation if they stay over night and do it the next day. Also they may quote £xxx amount on the phone but always change it and never seem to have a price structure from one job to the next" after hearing this from an employee, I wouldn't use any of their services.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Makes me laugh as one of the valet companies in my area will give you the "gold" service for alot cheaper!!!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I do more than their top one for free on family and friends cars!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I do more than their top one for free on family and friends cars!


Me too...

I have a question, as they are saying this stuff lasts "5 Years" would you have a trading standards claim here as it can be proven that the product does not last anywhere near this time?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wouldnt last 5 days nevermind 5 years as I find alot of autoglym stuff simply washes off with the rain.

Chances are, people will pay it, theres always some mug.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread reminded me of one I posted a while back...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231739&highlight=halfords&page=3

Over optimistic allegations of how long things last is the norm for products though. Personally. If I was such a large well known brand as AG I would be more hesitant endorsing such service providers without being more scrupulous.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> This thread reminded me of one I posted a while back...


Sorry, didnt realise it was a re-post. I did a search and couldnt find anything related


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> Sorry, didnt realise it was a re-post. I did a search and couldnt find anything related


Not a problem at all dude. Carry on:thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bless em for trying


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

halfords is only useful IF you know what youre going in for to buy and dont have to deal with their inept spotty thick school leaving staff who are only there after they read one issue of fast car and suddenly they think they know it all, meh!

not only that, but theres motor factors around bham anyway, that sell near enough the same stuff as halfords, but cheaper

so to promote that they now valet cars, lol, their prices are way over, as usual, and i bet their service is way under than it should be, they dont have a clue, but as somebody just stated, theres always mugs out there that will pay it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Tazz said:


> halfords is only useful IF you know what youre going in for to buy and dont have to deal with their inept spotty thick school leaving staff who are only there after they read one issue of fast car and suddenly they think they know it all, meh!


Example.
I had a Rover 420 petrol.Now everyone knows thats a T series.
But not Halfords staff.I lost track of the number of times I got the amusing "Head gasket failure" joke,when getting bits and bobs for it. Tools!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

300 quid for a valet lmfao does it come with free vaseline to go with 
That bumming !


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I still can't believe they give you a 5 year guarantee with it... Are they associated with Hyundai???


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I would think they have a contract in place with a local firm rather then using their own staff?!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


Mmmmm. I was told it is franchised-out to a company called 'SHINE' from Derbyshire.......
http://www.taketheweekendoff.com/valet.htm


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to have my leaflets on the counters in my local Halfords (parents live next door to the manager) and got quite allot of work from it, until they started doing this with a company from miles away. When I asked why I wasn't offered the gig I was told my prices where too cheap??? Still do cars there mind for some staff members...:lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

'making it like new again' - thats some claim, I shall be taking my 20 year old 155,000 mile Porsche down there to get it put back to Factory standard..especially if they can guarantee it will stay that way for 5 years on Lincolnshire roads.
Sorry, laughing so much I'm spilling my breakfast..


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr.Ry said:


> I Personally Wouldn't Let Halfords Clean my Wheelie Bin


This.

Plus the prices are a joke.


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> Dnt get me wrong Ed, im not knocking them. What I am knocking is their charges for what is essentially a valet! And knowing that you can get an enhancement detail for well under this price is what gets me!


im knocking them, i hate the dam place, the staff are hopeles no one knows wot there on about where you talk to them, so please some one tell me how there can clean your car with out ****ing it up,,,,,,rant over


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ship shine said:


> im knocking them, i hate the dam place, the staff are hopeles no one knows wot there on about where you talk to them, so please some one tell me how there can clean your car with out ****ing it up,,,,,,rant over


Because there are imbosiles on the forum too, after all it is all good and well folk sitting behind their computer screens in a cowardly way slagging off a succesful business, I'm surprised so many do not approach the board with their great ideas to return many hundreds of £1000s, or even set up themselves after all there are punters queueing for a quality valet/detail at a budget price?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't have a problem with Halfords 'full time' staff during the week-days.
It's a bit different on the week-end though with the younger 'part time' staff.
But there again, we've all had to start somewhere.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Example.
> I had a Rover 420 petrol.Now everyone knows thats a T series.
> But not Halfords staff.I lost track of the number of times I got the amusing "Head gasket failure" joke,when getting bits and bobs for it. Tools!


the m series doesn't look that different mind 

I'd not use them, but to a point they can't be as bad as the 5 quid sponge monkeys, just a lot more expensive.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive never had a problem with Halfords in general...... I Tend to nip in for the 3 for 2 offers and occasional wet n dry....i even got mylittle lads recaro child seat from there cheaper than anyone else....good luck to them with the valets they and autoglym obviously know what they are doing with it....it wont have been an idea on a whim whilst having a cup of tea and bourbon biscuit....also what other valeters dont quote..like new..on their services.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

and besides "like new" isn't the same as "as new" so probably a fair sized loophole


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I do agree their products are fine and what they sell to Mr. average i like a clean car, its either a) the 16yr old chav tryin to tell you what u need for ur car or a service provided such as this one...

I have tried their fitting service and for when you cant be chewed on trying to replace bulbs etc its a good service, but knowing what i know now i think this is a major rip off to what else is available out there for similar money


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> This thread reminded me of one I posted a while back...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231739&highlight=halfords&page=3
> 
> Over optimistic allegations of how long things last is the norm for products though. Personally. If I was such a large well known brand as AG I would be more hesitant endorsing such service providers without being more scrupulous.


Agree with you on that, plenty of companies out there (and on here!) all claiming absolute hilarious time scales and super protection for there wonder waxes/Polymer/Nano sealants, Im not worried anymore about the claims for how long they last its the constant bull about "protection"! Find me something that actually protects against, Watermarks, Bird muck and Fallout in the real world and not a garage queen. 
In nearly 8 years ive yet to find something that does this.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i like halfords purely for the fact that i get trade price there and the 3 for 2 deals. i'm a professionally registered engineer and i do have a chuckle when a young lad tries to tell me what i need when he has no clue. But like someone said earlier, they have to start somewhere. i will try to eduacate them if i can instead of mugging them off though. anyway, I too am most dubious as to this "detailing service" i can't really imagine it being that great. i take it they dont machine polish either? or is that part of the 5 year warranty thing?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

mikeydee said:


> i take it they dont machine polish either?


I'm presuming from the description that they don't... So applying a "5 year" product to a car full of defected paint. Lovely!!! :buffer:


----------



## SiliconS (Jun 23, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Because there are imbosiles on the forum too


The irony is strong in this one.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've emailed Halfords regarding this as I'm very interested in the Guarantee and T&Cs. I've sent an email to the generic link on their site, and also one to the CEO. 

One of the replies gave me a link to the lifeshine site saying any info I need is there. Well I can't see it.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

-Mat- said:


> I've emailed Halfords regarding this as I'm very interested in the Guarantee and T&Cs. I've sent an email to the generic link on their site, and also one to the CEO.
> 
> One of the replies gave me a link to the lifeshine site saying any info I need is there. Well I can't see it.


Thats a crap answer feom them. I always thought customer services were there to reassure people...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Tried filling in the contact form on the Lifeshine site, but nothing registering when I click to send. 

I might post the emails up later, if I get an answer


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is with this kind of service, we are going to be the hardest people to please when it comes to cleaning a car. 

The average person out there who only wants to spend £5 in a wash will think it's expensive but they're marketing it towards the person in between. Basically the people that want something more than a £5 wash but are either ignorant to or don't want to go to the levels we do.

For that £50 for what is a straight forward Valet, the people that go for it will feel they're getting something better than a normal car wash but without having to put any effort in themselves. 

Same goes for their higher end washes, we know you can get better but to a lot of people, that is the best they know and they're not necessarily as cynical as we would be about Halfords. 

Personally, I wouldn't let someone from Halfords anywhere near my car for any services they offer.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Halfords doing valeting is fine, they are a car care company and all power to them diversifying in the current economic climate.

I do have a problem with the 5 year guarantee thing though. I'm fairly new here and far from the most knowledgable in terms of detailing, but even i raise an eyebrow to the suggestion of their sealant will last 5 years.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

What makes the Halfords five year guarantee unique? 

I can see that Halfords guarantee a guarantee they don’t guarantee.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jimmy669966 said:


> Halfords doing valeting is fine, they are a car care company and all power to them diversifying in the current economic climate.
> 
> I do have a problem with the 5 year guarantee thing though. I'm fairly new here and far from the most knowledgable in terms of detailing, but even i raise an eyebrow to the suggestion of their sealant will last 5 years.





Duke Wellington said:


> What makes the Halfords five year guarantee unique?
> 
> I can see that Halfords guarantee a guarantee they don't guarantee.


It's easy to honour the 5yr garauntee, as it can simply be re-applied in that time, and is the warranty transferable? Chances are the vehicle may have changed hands in that time.


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> £50 for essentially a quick wash & vac? Put it this way, I asked one of their staff about their 'bodyshop services' and he said "We contract an outside firm from coventry but tbh they're total ****e and they're overpriced, they may come down, say it's raining and wont do the job but still charge you for the job and accommodation if they stay over night and do it the next day. Also they may quote £xxx amount on the phone but always change it and never seem to have a price structure from one job to the next" after hearing this from an employee, I wouldn't use any of their services.


 they never charge u for a job they dont do .and u dont pay for accommodation


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah its a 5 year warranty when you reapply every 12 months for the £299!!

then inbetween the 12month top up, they give you that special shampoo that makes it last 12 months


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

scoobyman said:


> they never charge u for a job they dont do .and u dont pay for accommodation


I'm just passing on the words of what the guy at halfords told me.


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

People are stupid and they will pay it....it's halford!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had more replies today. This time from both Halfords and AG. 

AG say that they do not offer a 5 year guarantee and have launched an internal investigation, so have Halfords


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

JakeWhite said:


> I'm just passing on the words of what the guy at halfords told me.


That's a load of tosh mate! The paint job would be too probably! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Email via Halfords website:*



Halfords Customer Service said:


> Dear Mat
> 
> Thank you for your recent e-mail.
> 
> ...


----------------

I also sent the same email to the Halfords CEO



Mat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in the Autoglym protection service you offer. I see it says 5 years guarantee. Are there any terms and conditions to this?
> 
> ...





CEOs PA said:


> Dear Mr ********,
> 
> On behalf of ***** Wild, our CEO, I write to acknowledge receipt of your
> email received today. I have forwarded your email to our Product Manager
> ...





Halfords Product Manager said:


> Dear Mr ********
> 
> Thank you for your request for information on the Shine valeting service offered through Halfords and in particular the Autoglym Protection Service.
> 
> ...





Mat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you very much for your, somewhat delayed, reply. Unfortunately, the link provided doesn't give any indication as to any Terms and Conditions that come with this 5 year guarantee! What does the guarantee cover?
> 
> I really hope you can provide me with the information I am requesting.


Todays emails....



Halfords Product Manager said:


> Dear Mr ********
> 
> I apologise for the original delay. I am now in contact with the manufacturer directly and will respond to your question on Terms and Conditions later today once they have provided the relevant information.
> 
> ...





Halfords Product Manager said:


> Dear Mr ********
> 
> Further to my e-mail this morning, I have been in contact several times with Shine! but have been unable to find a satisfactory answer to your question. I also have to admit that there is some confusion over the actual service Shine! can offer. I apologise that this is promoted on the Halfords website and does not provide sufficient or accurate information to help you in your search for a valeting / paint protection service.
> 
> ...





Head Of Multiple Retail UK AutoGlym said:


> Dear Mr ********,
> 
> Further to **** Howells correspondence, I along with Dave am currently investigating the service Shine currently provide. Autoglym do not independently offer a 5 Year guarantee for any paint protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

You cannot compare a handyman to a craftsman :thumb:


----------

